# For those of you that dislike anime, why?



## Nuclear Bingo (Mar 31, 2015)

Just curious enough to read some opinions


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 31, 2015)

I don't dislike anime but I think some people dislike it because:

A. They think it all has big eyed characters and ecchi. [Dumb assumption based on some anime, but not all of it.]

B. They think that all animation is for kids. [Another dumb assumption]


----------



## Mariah (Mar 31, 2015)

They probably don't like the style of animation and how all of it is incredibly unrealistic and over exaggerated.


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 31, 2015)

they also probs dislike it mainly because it's a cartoon :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> They probably don't like the style of animation and how all of it is incredibly unrealistic and over exaggerated.



yeah this is wht i meant, too.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 31, 2015)

because the fans

ALL TALK LIKE THIS uwu AND THEY LOVE KAWAII DESU NE OMG UR SO SUGOI I LOVE ANIME IS SO CUTE AND I LOVE CUTE THINGS OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG :3 UWU UVU


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 31, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> they also probs dislike it mainly because it's a cartoon :/
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Unless you somehow seen every anime ever conceived, you can't say "all anime is x".



oath2order said:


> because the fans
> 
> ALL TALK LIKE THIS uwu AND THEY LOVE KAWAII DESU NE OMG UR SO SUGOI I LOVE ANIME IS SO CUTE AND I LOVE CUTE THINGS OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG :3 UWU UVU



You must not have met many anime fans.


----------



## oreo (Mar 31, 2015)

The fan service, weeaboos, and how certain fans could be pretentious are possible factors.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 31, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> Unless you somehow seen every anime ever conceived, you can't say "all anime is x".



Every anime _is_ unrealistic and over exaggerated. That's one of the characteristics of being an anime.


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 31, 2015)

I don't dislike it, but I've noticed that I don't enjoy it as much as I used to. I've only fully watched three anime from when I was younger: Trigun, Cowboy Bebop, and Detective Conan (I still watch this). The rest I've watch an episode if a friend was watching it, but I couldn't get into it. I've chalked it up as getting older altered what I found enjoyable. The kind of cheesy plot lines of shoujos, the formulaic, predictable nature of shonens, and the occasional pure fan-service anime I just didn't find appealing. Don't misunderstand, I'm fully aware that there are hidden gems of greatly written, socially conscious anime, but they are few and far between.


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 31, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> Unless you somehow seen every anime ever conceived, you can't say "all anime is x".



arent all anime a cartoon? it's called anime for a reason.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 31, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Every anime _is_ unrealistic and over exaggerated. That's one of the characteristics of being an anime.



Anime is being animated, it doesn't dictate what the anime itself is like.



Sir Integra said:


> arent all anime a cartoon? it's called anime for a reason.



But wouldn't that be like saying "people dislike anime because it's anime"?


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 31, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> But wouldn't that be like saying "people dislike anime because it's anime"?



yes.

- - - Post Merge - - -

i said


Sir Integra said:


> they also probs dislike it mainly because it's a cartoon


----------



## oath2order (Mar 31, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> Unless you somehow seen every anime ever conceived, you can't say "all anime is x".
> 
> 
> 
> You must not have met many anime fans.



The ones on this forum are enough to convince me that they all talk like that


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Mar 31, 2015)

oath2order said:


> because the fans
> 
> ALL TALK LIKE THIS uwu AND THEY LOVE KAWAII DESU NE OMG UR SO SUGOI I LOVE ANIME IS SO CUTE AND I LOVE CUTE THINGS OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG :3 UWU UVU


That's part of the reason I left tumblr lol


Fhyn_K said:


> I don't dislike it, but I've noticed that I don't enjoy it as much as I used to. I've only fully watched three anime from when I was younger: Trigun, Cowboy Bebop, and Detective Conan (I still watch this). The rest I've watch an episode if a friend was watching it, but I couldn't get into it. I've chalked it up as getting older altered what I found enjoyable. The kind of cheesy plot lines of shoujos, the formulaic, predictable nature of shonens, and the occasional pure fan-service anime I just didn't find appealing. Don't misunderstand, I'm fully aware that there are hidden gems of greatly written, socially conscious anime, but they are few and far between.



Yeah I have realized all of these as of late as well. I have very fond memories of anime, but I just can't really get into it as much. Lately, I've been seeking out pretty much just seinen anime because of that.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 31, 2015)

oath2order said:


> The ones on this forum are enough to convince me that they all talk like that



Only, like, 2 people on this forum talk like that...


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 31, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> Only, like, 2 people on this forum talk like that...


i think not :/


----------



## Chaotix (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## tsimehcla (Mar 31, 2015)

I do enjoy anime but there is a lot of stuff that puts me off it

like, most otaku's (generally hate that term but whatever, call yourself what you want) talk like 7 year olds and use random japanese words in their sentences, like please stop, you are not japanese and it's just weird and annoying
and so many people talk like that, so many.

there is a lot of anime I personally can't take seriously at all because it's animation and art style. Like how can someone take anything seriously if their eyes are basically half of their face.

And the fan service is so bad. There is so much unnecessary fan service in basically every anime, like, the amount of unnecessary pantie shots and weird boob movements i've seen in non-sexual anime is disgusting and needs to die down please and thank you


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 31, 2015)

because anime is for losers


----------



## Mariah (Mar 31, 2015)

tsimehcla said:


> there is a lot of anime I personally can't take seriously at all because it's animation and art style. Like how can someone take anything seriously if their eyes are basically half of their face.



You mean like this?


----------



## doveling (Mar 31, 2015)

i rlly don't like anime because mainly its fans,
they are v annoying since most of them like to type super kawaii-ly ahh neko watashi wa sobbu desu (✿ ♥‿♥)  (●?ω｀●)
i like pink, i love sailor moon, i love pokemon, eevee hhhhh, eevee is love eevee is life, mew mew purr purr ilyyyyyyy~~~~~

this cutesu font colour is barely visible asdfg even this colour's hex code is obnoxious FF*BAE*1


shutup


----------



## tsimehcla (Mar 31, 2015)

Mariah said:


> You mean like this?



burn it


----------



## oreo (Mar 31, 2015)

tsimehcla said:


> I do enjoy anime but there is a lot of stuff that puts me off it
> 
> like, most otaku's (generally hate that term but whatever, call yourself what you want) talk like 7 year olds and use random japanese words in their sentences, like please stop, you are not japanese and it's just weird and annoying
> and so many people talk like that, so many.


I strongly dislike the word otaku as well. I honestly don't understand why people use Japanese words in sentences too.
Unless you are serious about learning to speak Japanese fluently, please refrain from using Japanese vocabulary words. It doesn't sound cute at all.


----------



## Isabelle for president! (Mar 31, 2015)

This topic is so pointless. Do you guys even understand the question?


----------



## Bon Bonne (Mar 31, 2015)

I don't really not like anime, I'm just not interested in it anymore. haven't watched any in years. obnoxious fans make sure I stay out. the last anime I _did_ watch was Panty and Stocking with Garterbelt.
I once wanted to look into Madoka Magica sorta, but I absolutely hate how the characters look. so it never happened. I dunno how to explain it, but something about their faces is just so off to me. Madoka in particular. but whatever, that's another thing entirely.

Paranoia Agent best anime. I also have a soft spot for the old Sailor Moon. I probably won't ever watch Crystal.


----------



## pippy1994 (Mar 31, 2015)

I don't dislike all, but some of them are just too overrated. It's definitely the fanbase that overkills it.


----------



## lithiumlatte (Mar 31, 2015)

I think there's a misconception that anime all has the same target audience as cartoons do = children. Also japanophiles/weebs really give fanbases a bad rep and put people off sadly. :/ There are also some very cut n dry formulas to some anime that can be pretty boring - but there are plenty of unique ones out there too!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 31, 2015)

lithiumlatte said:


> I think there's a misconception that anime all has the same target audience as cartoons do = children. Also japanophiles/weebs really give fanbases a bad rep and put people off sadly. :/ There are also some very cut n dry formulas to some anime that can be pretty boring - but there are plenty of unique ones out there too!



no, all anime is porn

that they call "hentai" to try to be special


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 31, 2015)

I don't dislike anime, but I definitely don't like it as much as I used to. I used to be a weeaboo in high school, but now I find that I dislike a lot of things about anime and manga. First of all, it is overdramatic to the extreme, especially shoujo and I hate that. 
Second, I feel like a lot of the stories repeat themselves because the character hierarchy is usually pretty much the same, despite the series, IMO. In shonen, for example, you will have the Goku character, the Vegeta character, and the Krillin character a lot of the time usually with the same perverted, slap-stick type humor. And shoujo, I feel like it's almost always a love triangle with the innocent schoolgirl, the silent protector (like Kaname Kuran), and then the emo boy who only wants "what's best" for the innocent schoolgirl. 
Another reason I don't like it very much is because I believe it sexualizes young girls too much. I used to think that it didn't, but now that I'm older I realize that characters like Kinomoto Sakura and Kaname Madoka could have done with dresses that, at least, covered their knees and didn't show off their nonexistent boobs. And I think it's really, honestly, disgusting, and Idc what cultural mindset fuels mangaka to create such character designs, I think it's uncalled for. 
And lastly, it's because I feel like male anime characters are really, really misogynistic. One of the worst examples would definitely be Kuran Kaname, who in the second arch of Vampire Knight pretty much controls Kuran Yuki's every move. I remember he even apologized for making her grow out her hair and wear a specific style of shoes. Another bad example would be Vegeta in DBZ, and omg Shigure from Fruits Basket would be, like, a less extreme example, I guess, cause he was kidding most of the time. I know a lot of this comes from Japanese culture, but that doesn't make it okay. Because in Japan, women are treated as second-class citizens culturally, girls are expected to marry at sixteen, to my understand the best jobs currently available for women are to be schoolteachers or secretaries, and husbands believe it is their right to beat their wives. No, I'm making this stuff up. I actually researched it when I was coming out of my weeaboo phase, and I was pretty horrified when I found out about it all. Things have gotten so bad that women have actually started leaving Japan, so they can live more fulfilling lives elsewhere and because of that and the high teenage suicide rate, the Japanese are actually driving themselves extinct. However, that doesn't stop from reflecting their sexist ideology in anime and manga, and whenever I find a series that has too much of that element for me, which is a lot, I turn it off and stop watching.


----------



## 00jachna (Mar 31, 2015)

Probably how many anime fans think that they are supperior to other becuase they watch anime, just becuase it's exotic or something. I enjoy anime quite a bit but yeah..


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 31, 2015)

I love watching anime. It's definitely better than a lot of the crap that's on TV these days. People need to understand all of the available animes out there before judging it. Sure a lot of animes have fanservice, but there are also plenty that have little to none. There are some strange anime fans out there, however, there also really friendly, fun people you can find at anime conventions.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 31, 2015)

I like anime but I can not watch a lot because I am young and most animes have blood, inappropriate scenes. and cursing. I've seen Sailor Moon (In English), Pokemon (In English), Sword Art Online (In Japanese) (Some Episodes My Brother Told Me To Skip), Tokyo Mew Mew (In Japanese), and Cute High Earth Defense Club LOVE! (In Japanese).​


----------



## Allycat (Mar 31, 2015)

It's a bit too exaggerated for me, and the style isn't my favorite. & (some) of the girls are a bit over-sexualized (i.e. big boobs, short skirts) and that tends to annoy me. Again not ALL, but enough to put me off.
Though, if I really tried, I bet I could get into it.


----------



## tumut (Mar 31, 2015)

Because of fan service, weebs, and for some people it's foreign and bizarre. Personally I like anime, but tbh most of it is trash.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 31, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> Another reason I don't like it very much is because I believe it sexualizes young girls too much. I used to think that it didn't, but now that I'm older I realize that characters like Kinomoto Sakura and Kaname Madoka could have done with dresses that, at least, covered their knees and didn't show off their nonexistent boobs.



While this is certainly a notable problem, the examples you gave are honestly pretty ****ing bad. Neither are really sexualized in their works at all. Outside in the fandom, sure. But fandoms sexualize _everything_.

and in the case you've watched Madoka, don't even try pulling the episode 12 card. nudity and sexualization clearly overlap with each other, but it isn't a 1:1 thing at all


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

I don't dislike anime (I mean judging by me of-course, that's where my art style kinda came from..he. he he...I'm such a hypocrite...), but the fanbase and otakus just ruins anime for some people.

That's pretty much why I don't watch that much mainstream anime like Attack on Titan or Hetalia.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> You mean like this?


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 31, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> i think not :/



I'm an anime fan and I don't talk like that.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 31, 2015)

Does Hetalia even count as mainstream anymore?

Last time I paid attention to FUNi's panels (before they entered my ****list), only like one person actually cheered when they brought up Hetalia.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> Does Hetalia even count as mainstream anymore?
> 
> Last time I paid attention to FUNi's panels (before they entered my ****list), only like one person actually cheered when they brought up Hetalia.



It used to...back in like 2012/2013.


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 31, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> I'm an anime fan and I don't talk like that.



gr8 to know, congrats. 
the fact that you do not talk like a weeb _totally_ makes all other fans not talk like a weeb.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm capable of enjoying it. I'm the kinda person who prefers shows you can get into without having to watch every single episode just to understand what's going on. I get bored quickly, to be honest.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 31, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> gr8 to know, congrats.
> the fact that you do not talk like a weeb _totally_ makes all other fans not talk like a weeb.



Your tone really sucks. I think people are trying too hard to associate the entire anime fanbase with weeabos. If people branched out more from the mainstream anime they would get a whole new perspective. I don't know why those who love a mainstream anime like Attack on Titan or Death Note don't try other anime out there. There's plenty of different parts of the anime fanbase.


----------



## kayleee (Mar 31, 2015)

Honestly the only anime I've watched is death note and I really enjoyed it, but I just find it annoying in general, especially the fans. I think they are really the ones that give the whole thing a bad rap cause so many of them are so damn weird.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 31, 2015)

tbh, the vast majority of the western anime fans in communities are pure absolute ****ing garbage in various ways and I make it a point to not associate with any of them


----------



## Karminny (Mar 31, 2015)

Fhyn_K said:


> I don't dislike it, but I've noticed that I don't enjoy it as much as I used to. I've only fully watched three anime from when I was younger: Trigun, Cowboy Bebop, and Detective Conan (I still watch this). The rest I've watch an episode if a friend was watching it, but I couldn't get into it. I've chalked it up as getting older altered what I found enjoyable. The kind of cheesy plot lines of shoujos, the formulaic, predictable nature of shonens, and the occasional pure fan-service anime I just didn't find appealing. Don't misunderstand, I'm fully aware that there are hidden gems of greatly written, socially conscious anime, but they are few and far between.



omg I watch Detective Conan, do you watch it with subs?

I ddnt start watching anime till about 7th grade, but only because I wasn't exposed to it. I read manga when I was in 4th grade though

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> tbh, the vast majority of the western anime fans in communities are pure absolute ****ing garbage in various ways and I make it a point to not associate with any of them



wow thanks


----------



## tobi! (Mar 31, 2015)

Well...some animes are cliche, tbh.


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 31, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> *Your tone really sucks.* I think people are trying too hard to associate the entire anime fanbase with weeabos. If people branched out more from the mainstream anime they would get a whole new perspective. I don't know why those who love a mainstream anime like Attack on Titan or Death Note don't try other anime out there. There's plenty of different parts of the anime fanbase.



insult my english, why dont ya.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 31, 2015)

I've never watched one where I liked the story. That's all really.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait. I liked Spirited Away. That counts as Anime tho, right?
So I like one.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

Yoshisaur said:


> Wait. I liked Spirited Away. That counts as Anime tho, right?
> So I like one.



Yes it does, if it's a Japanese cartoon, then it's anime.

Remind me to watch that and Kiki's Delivery Service again sometime soon

- - - Post Merge - - -



Norski said:


> Well...some animes are cliche, tbh.



Yeah, a lot of anime (especially Shonen anime) have a lot tropes that are used over and over again.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 31, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> Only, like, 2 people on this forum talk like that...



I made my point, quit ****ing debating over it.



DarkDesertFox said:


> I love watching TV. It's definitely better than a lot of the anime crap that's on these days. People need to understand all of the available TV shows out there before judging it. Sure a lot of TV shows have fanservice, but there are also plenty that have little to none. There are some strange TV show fans out there, however, there also really friendly, fun people you can find at conventions.



Fixed it.



Isabelle for president! said:


> This topic is so pointless. Do you guys even understand the question?



We answered why we dislike anime.


----------



## badcrumbs (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm not a huge fan of the animation and dialogue style, mostly. Some anime is alright, but I would never watch it on my own. And it's not a cartoon thing, cause I love me some cartoons.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2015)

I don't dislike it as a whole, but I am picky with what I watch which means some people take it as I dislike pretty much all of it. There are good series and there are really bad ones. You just have to look...


----------



## Cazqui (Mar 31, 2015)

I don't dislike anime, I just don't watch it much anymore. I'm just gonna say it.

 Too much of it is basically the same **** though, especially mainstream. It all feels like generic DBZ knock offs that try too hard to be over the top and come off as original. *cough* *cough* naruto and the majority of shonen jumps lineup. It's like anime itself is becoming a trope. All you need is Main guy character brown/black hair/eyes, school uniform, hot chick with huge **** for no other reason but fanservice,aka the plot, then make like 4-5 more of that exact same character. Add some sorry excuse for a "plot", add some unrealistic boob physics, more boobs, add some stupid magic skill thing slap on a name and air it.


----------



## matcha (Mar 31, 2015)

a lot of the annoying fans and obnoxious shipping and headcanons are really off putting so i'm usually hesitant to watch any new series that comes out. also how fake sugary cute some people act, like they try to live their lives like they're mary-sue chan typing in kawaii uguu pinku text and using kawaii sparkly emotes after every sentence ~☆?. \(^_ ^)/
if i do watch a series i tend to watch older anime that hasn't been completely wringed out and left to rot by tumblr weebs


----------



## Franny (Mar 31, 2015)

i like certain anime but i think the weeaboo song by filthy frank sums up why people dont like it.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 31, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> While this is certainly a notable problem, the examples you gave are honestly pretty ****ing bad. Neither are really sexualized in their works at all. Outside in the fandom, sure. But fandoms sexualize _everything_.
> 
> and in the case you've watched Madoka, don't even try pulling the episode 12 card. nudity and sexualization clearly overlap with each other, but it isn't a 1:1 thing at all



It's actually just my personal opinion that Sakura and Madoka's skirts, which only seem to go to their thighs, are way too short. Plus, if you watch you'd notice that in Madoka Magica, Madoka is flat-chested before she becomes a magical girl and afterwards she is an A-cup. Other than that, though, I actually love Madoka Magica. A better example would be Sailor Moon. All the girls in that series, including Rini (Serena's daughter -- not sure what her name is), are constantly clad in micro-mini skirts, and having Tuxedo Mask save Sailor Moon every other episode sends a strong message that Serena and the other Sailor Scouts need to have a man around in order to win.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 31, 2015)

I swear you people can turn any opinion based topic into some sort of debate. 

I personally don't watch anime, not because I'd dislike it, but I don't really know much about it so I just didn't really go out of my way to try and watch it. My friend gave me a really good site to go to that had some good anime, and I just never took the time to look into it and now I've long forgotten it. 

Back when I was really sick and could never sleep, I would be awake at the time Inuyasha would come on and I don't know if you guys consider that anime, but I liked it. My cousin had some of the manga books (I'm telling you, I don't know much about this stuff) and I read the first one. It was pretty cool. I could just never really get too into it.


----------



## matcha (Mar 31, 2015)

inuyasha IS an anime.


----------



## boujee (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm picky when it comes to anime.
There MUST be a plot. I can't sit down for a whole 30 minutes watching some girl with big breast seducing a man who's nose is over flowing with blood. Or that every girl WANTS a guy or is all "kawaii desu, notice me senpai" ****.

There is some good anime and some bad but I'm not going to devote my whole life to it. 
Some people even look at japanese subs to learn japanese.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Mar 31, 2015)

I dont know.. 

I watched death-note, naruto etc but as someone has said, most of them are the same thing. I watched a few eps of bleach and was like, yeah this is cool.. Then my boyfriend was like it's basically just them fighting. And that kinda put me off. 

I do like one piece because it's kinda adventurous. Deathnote had all these plot twists. Naruto... Yeah I liked the start but I got bored. It has to have depth and a point for me to actually keep watching. I want to feel happy with investing my time. 

As another person has said, the crazy fans and shippers make it like yeah k no. Sometimes communities do that though. 

I'm rambling. >.>


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm not going to say I've never enjoyed an anime, but I think the obsession and fetishizing of Japanese culture by people on the Internet is annoying as ****.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 31, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> Plus, if you watch you'd notice that in Madoka Magica, Madoka is flat-chested before she becomes a magical girl and afterwards she is an A-cup.



I'm not sure if you're talking about the transformations in general (which rarely happened) or the final episode here


in the case of the final episode though


Spoiler



she's clearly meant to be physically older, which was obviously a creative decision due to her basically becoming a goddess. nothing at all sexual



if elsewhere, all I can say is that clothing constricts. and in the case of flat>a, that's such a small difference that she could've always been a cup but just appeared to be flat


----------



## Finnian (Mar 31, 2015)

everybody who say they dont like anime is lying.
anime is awesome.

- - - Post Merge - - -

i literally sell anime merch crap for a living and yeah the fans are annoying as heck. but usually only the middle school aged kids.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 31, 2015)

Finnian said:


> everybody who say they dont like anime is lying.



No, I'm not lying, I don't like anime.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 31, 2015)

Finnian said:


> but usually only the middle school aged kids.



isn't tbt filled with these though?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 31, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Fixed it.



TV shows are nothing but violence and sex jokes. It worries me how so many people are draw in by the over the top realistic violence they show.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> isn't tbt filled with these though?



Yes, but the numbers have been slowly decreasing over the months.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 31, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Yes, but the numbers have been slowly decreasing over the months.



are you saying that they're graduating or leaving?


----------



## oath2order (Mar 31, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> TV shows are nothing but violence and sex jokes. It worries me how so many people are draw in by the over the top realistic violence they show.



That's literally anime


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 31, 2015)

you're both right

and both wrong


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> are you saying that they're graduating or leaving?



Both.

That's why all the good people don't show up here anymore.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Guys guys guys guys guys guys guys guys guys guys guys guys....

Can we all agree that Nichijou's hilarious as hell?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 31, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Can we all agree that Nichijou's hilarious as hell?



no, because all KyoAni crap is exactly that. crap

worst animators ever


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> no, because all KyoAni crap is exactly that. crap
> 
> worst animators ever



Aww...you're no fun. :/


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 31, 2015)

I've never seen Nichijou, but I'd like to. 

Also, I think OP was asking an innocent question and not expecting this thread to spiral out of control like this lol.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 31, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Aww...you're no fun. :/



its the truth

see here:


Spoiler


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 31, 2015)

oath2order said:


> That's literally anime



Recent animes I've watched with little to no reference to sex/fan service: Death Parade, Tokyo Ghoul √A, Durarara!!x2, and Your Lie in April. The violence has been pretty chill though with recent animes. I'm a chicken when it comes to graphic violence and have to cover my eyes, but there haven't really been that many animes that have made me do that. I used to watch Gotham, but the violence became too extreme to the point I had to drop it. I tried getting into The Walking Dead, but same thing.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 31, 2015)

Evangelion is the best fanservice anime

because it always promises fanservice and always delivers on that promise

even though its normally not the type of fanservice you're expecting


----------



## kassie (Mar 31, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> TV shows are nothing but violence and sex jokes. It worries me how so many people are draw in by the over the top realistic violence they show.





oath2order said:


> That's literally anime



That's literally anime _and_ TV shows. In my opinion, you're going to find violence and sex jokes pretty much anywhere you look. Does that mean all anime and TV shows are like that? No.

OT: I don't dislike anime but I definitely don't watch it as much as I used to.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> Evangelion is the best fanservice anime
> 
> because it always promises fanservice and always delivers on that promise
> 
> even though its normally not the type of fanservice you're expecting



Gainex in a nutshell.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 31, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Gainex in a nutshell.



old Gainax you mean


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 31, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> its the truth
> 
> see here:
> 
> ...



Actually, it's more like this -

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_anime

Manga, however, gained a lot of popularity after WWII when it was printed in the newspapers as a way to raise the country's spirits. 

Also, why the heck would she age up just because she becomes a magical girl? None of the others did. It doesn't make any freaking sense unless you're saying that her becoming a magical girl is actually a metaphor for Madoka transitioning from a girl to a young woman.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> Manga, however, gained a lot of popularity after WWII when it was printed in the newspapers as a way to raise the country's spirits.



Yeah, and pretty much Osamu Tezuka practically invented and made manga & anime a household name.

But barley anyone goes back to 60's anime unless they're really curious of how the medium started.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 31, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> Actually, it's more like this -
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_anime
> 
> ...



I still don't buy this whole "omg, Madoka's boobs got bigger" because I watched PMMM and Madoka didn't look any different.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 31, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> Actually, it's more like this -
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_anime
> 
> Manga, however, gained a lot of popularity after WWII when it was printed in the newspapers as a way to raise the country's spirits.



someone fails at recognizing obvious ****posting 



MagicalCat590 said:


> Also, why the heck would she age up just because she becomes a magical girl? None of the others did. It doesn't make any freaking sense unless you're saying that her becoming a magical girl is actually a metaphor for Madoka transitioning from a girl to a young woman.





Spoiler



she went above and beyond being a magical girl though

she literally rewrote the entire goddamned universe and erased her entire existence from it while also existing everywhere at every point in time. all the other magical girls are basically fleas compared to her

its the fact that she becomes a godlike being and how it is not presented at all in a sexual manner that excuses it. you're trying to find sexualization in something that quite frankly doesn't have any period


----------



## oath2order (Mar 31, 2015)

The only anime I do like is that one dub of Ghost Stories. _You know the one._


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 31, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Yeah, and pretty much Osamu Tezuka practically invented and made manga & anime a household name.
> 
> But barley anyone goes back to 60's anime unless they're really curious of how the medium started.



add to this on a serious note: Tezuka and his colleagues, and of course anime itself clearly had western influences at the time from stuff like Disney

think on that


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

oath2order said:


> The only anime I do like is that one dub of Ghost Stories. _You know the one._



And that's why I love anime with gag dubs.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> add to this on a serious note: Tezuka and his colleagues, and of course anime itself clearly had western influences at the time from stuff like Disney



Yeah, that too.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 31, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> And that's why I love anime with gag dubs.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Are there any other ****-dubs that are actually on that level or better?


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Are there any other ****-dubs that are actually on that level or better?



FUNimation's dub of Shin Chan & SGT. Frog, they're the two that come to mind.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 31, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> *someone fails at recognizing obvious ****posting *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not gonna lie, I'm not even sure what you mean by the bolded. Please, excuse my poor social skills.

Also, I don't understand why everyone keeps coming back to Madoka Magica. I was trying to drop this subject when I said that I just thought her skirt was too short. The boob thing my husband's teenage brother pointed to me. Maybe it's an illusion created by the sweetheart neckline of her gown??? 
Either way, I stand by what I said: Anime oversexualizes young girls way too much. You want other examples just like at Chobits (yes, I know it's supposed to be perverted), Inuyasha with Sango who is supposed, what, 17? Idc if she is a freaking ninja demon slayer. Where the hell is someone in futile Japan supposed to get a skin-tight leather -- AKA demon skin -- suit? Mind you, that's a more modest than the panty shots of Kagome or Rin's weird crush on Sesshomaru. I mean, yeah, I get that the kid's an orphan and she has daddy issues, but at some point you'd think she would realize what a bad guy Sesshomaru is, and try to go live with humans or a less evil demon or something. And then there's an entire list of anime about teenage girls' whose boobs defy the laws of freaking gravity.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 31, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> I'm not gonna lie, I'm not even sure what you mean by the bolded. Please, excuse my poor social skills.
> 
> Also, I don't understand why everyone keeps coming back to Madoka Magica. I was trying to drop this subject when I said that I just thought her skirt was too short. The boob thing my husband's teenage brother pointed to me. Maybe it's an illusion created by the sweetheart neckline of her gown???
> Either way, I stand by what I said: Anime oversexualizes young girls way too much. You want other examples just like at Chobits (yes, I know it's supposed to be perverted), Inuyasha with Sango who is supposed, what, 17? Idc if she is a freaking ninja demon slayer. Where the hell is someone in futile Japan supposed to get a skin-tight leather -- AKA demon skin -- suit? Mind you, that's a more modest than the panty shots of Kagome or Rin's weird crush on Sesshomaru. I mean, yeah, I get that the kid's an orphan and she has daddy issues, but at some point you'd think she would realize what a bad guy Sesshomaru is, and try to go live with humans or a less evil demon or something. And then there's an entire list of anime about teenage girls' whose boobs defy the laws of freaking gravity.



Keeping the subject going is not dropping it.

You clearly never watched InuYasha because Kagome doesn't have "panty shots" and Rin doesn't have a crush on Sesshy. Troll harder.


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 31, 2015)

it's happening again....


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 31, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> Keeping the subject going is not dropping it.
> 
> You clearly never watched InuYasha because Kagome doesn't have "panty shots" and Rin doesn't have a crush on Sesshy. Troll harder.



I'm not trolling. I watched Inuyasha since I was 13, and yeah there were deliberate panty shots or just shots up Kagome's skirt, usually when she was jumping or coming out of the well. And actually a large part of the fandom -- myself included -- believed that there was a lolicon-type relationship between Sesshomaru and Rin. My friends and I thought that Rin traveled with Sesshomaru because she infatuated with him, and Sesshomaru protected her despite her being human because he had some type of feelings for her. We also hoped that he would wait for her to come of age.
You can Google it, though. There's actually a lot of fans that have the same mindset on the issue. There are tons of dojinshi and fanfics about it, too.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 31, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> Keeping the subject going is not dropping it.
> 
> You clearly never watched InuYasha because Kagome doesn't have "panty shots" and Rin doesn't have a crush on Sesshy. Troll harder.



Yeah, I don't remember any panty shots in Inuyasha lol. If anything, Kagome's skirt defied the laws of physics since it kept her butt covered at all times, even though it was so short and she was always moving so fast when they were traveling.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MagicalCat590 said:


> I'm not trolling. I watched Inuyasha since I was 13, and yeah there were deliberate panty shots or just shots up Kagome's skirt, usually when she was jumping or coming out of the well. And actually a large part of the fandom -- myself included -- believed that there was a lolicon-type relationship between Sesshomaru and Rin. My friends and I thought that Rin traveled with Sesshomaru because she infatuated with him, and Sesshomaru protected her despite her being human because he had some type of feelings for her. We also hoped that he would wait for her to come of age.
> You can Google it, though. There's actually a lot of fans that have the same mindset on the issue. There are tons of dojinshi and fanfics about it, too.



That's more of a fan thing, though. Rumiko Takahashi deliberately wrote the series finale to crush those people's (really weird) dreams when they saw that Rin was doing just fine without Sesshomaru. She was clearly not a fan of that relationship in any way.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 31, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> I'm not trolling. I watched Inuyasha since I was 13, and yeah there were deliberate panty shots or just shots up Kagome's skirt, usually when she was jumping or coming out of the well. And actually a large part of the fandom -- myself included -- believed that there was a lolicon-type relationship between Sesshomaru and Rin. My friends and I thought that Rin traveled with Sesshomaru because she infatuated with him, and Sesshomaru protected her despite her being human because he had some type of feelings for her. We also hoped that he would wait for her to come of age.
> You can Google it, though. There's actually a lot of fans that have the same mindset on the issue. There are tons of dojinshi and fanfics about it, too.



Give me one example where they did this. Because I watched InuYasha since I was a kid and Kagome had no panty shots. Rumiko Takehashi herself told the animators never to do this.

Personally, I think they're relationship father and daughter-ish, and the only person Sesshomaru loved was Kagura. Final Act made this all but obvious.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 31, 2015)

I get what you're saying about the sexualization of young girls, and I do agree. However, there's a difference between fan perception and author intent (with regards to the Rin/ Sesshomaru thing). I always thought it was pretty clear that Rin followed him around because she had literally nowhere else to go after her village was slaughtered, and Sesshomaru just tolerated her at first.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 31, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> Give me one example where they did this. Because I watched InuYasha since I was a kid and Kagome had no panty shots. Rumiko Takehashi herself told the animators never to do this.
> 
> Personally, I think they're relationship father and daughter-ish, and the only person Sesshomaru loved was Kagura. Final Act made this all but obvious.



In the manga  

Huh, really? I never got to watch Final Act because my family got our cable turned off. After that I lost interest in the series and pretty much all other anime and manga.
Anyway, I guess my pairing's gone out of the freaking window.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> it's happening again....



Brace yourself, it's going to be a long one.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 31, 2015)

Funimation ShinChan

"You'll just use it to buy stupid kid stuff like trading cars or crystal meth"

God ****ing dammit


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 31, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> I get what you're saying about the sexualization of young girls, and I do agree. However, there's a difference between fan perception and author intent (with regards to the Rin/ Sesshomaru thing). *I always thought it was pretty clear that Rin followed him around because she had literally nowhere else to go after her village was slaughtered, and Sesshomaru just tolerated her at first.*



Well, clearly 13-yr-old me did not view the things the same as you do. Plus, the social skills thing. It didn't really crossover to me understanding fictional character relationships all that well, especially ones that were based on the concepts of a foreign culture and fantasy, etc.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 31, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Brace yourself, it's going to be a long one.



I think this one actually turned out to be fairly civil, haha.



MagicalCat590 said:


> Well, clearly 13-yr-old me did not view the things the same as you do. Plus, the social skills thing. It didn't really crossover to me understanding fictional character relationships all that well, especially ones that were based on the concepts of a foreign culture and fantasy, etc.



Whoa, no need to get defensive. I wasn't trying to insult you, just saying that that was why I never understood where people were coming from with that ship. I think Takahashi thought the same thing, though, since she seemed pretty surprised when people brought it up to her.

Anyway, I'm out. Sorry if I offended anyone when I didn't mean to.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 31, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> In the manga
> 
> Huh, really? I never got to watch Final Act because my family got our cable turned off. After that I lost interest in the series and pretty much all other anime and manga.
> Anyway, I guess my pairing's gone out of the freaking window.



I haven't read much of the manga but I highly doubt there's any panty shots there either when the creator herself didn't want them in the anime.



Lady Timpani said:


> I think this one actually turned out to be fairly civil, haha.



Surprising considering it's an anime debate.


----------



## deerui (Mar 31, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Every anime _is_ unrealistic and over exaggerated. That's one of the characteristics of being an anime.



are you talking about art? if plot, then your wrong


----------



## Isabelle for president! (Mar 31, 2015)

Too lazy to quote.

@oath2order - Some for sure, but... saying that people don't like anime, because some other people use japanese words in sentences or talk the certain way is just missing the point of the topic.


----------



## Brielle (Mar 31, 2015)

Isabelle for president! said:


> @oath2order - Some for sure, but... saying that people don't like anime, because some other people use japanese words in sentences or talk the certain way is just missing the point of the topic.


How is that missing the point of the topic? It's a contribution that connects within the topic. There is no right or wrong answer. People who are dense or uninformed will view anime as a turn-off based on the annoying/overbearing fans. They might not plan to watch anime or can associate anime as just for weebs to watch.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 31, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> I think this one actually turned out to be fairly civil, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually wasn't offended at all. I was merely explaining myself. Sorry if I came off that way.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 31, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> I actually wasn't offended at all. I was merely explaining myself. Sorry if I came off that way.



Nah, it's fine. I realized afterward that that was probably the case, haha. I always have a hard time telling on the Internet. 

Anyhow. Now that everything's settled, I'm gonna step out of this thread like I said I would earlier. I think the initial drama's died down, though.


----------



## Ichigo. (Mar 31, 2015)

I enjoy watching anime, but I'm growing increasingly intolerant of fanservice as well as increasingly picky about what I like. I didn't even start actually liking anime until recently, and I think the reason why I was so skeptical about it was due to my experience with anime fans. I guess a lot of it is a stereotype bias thing; you focus on behaviors in others that support your opinion of them. Not to say there aren't a lot of annoying anime fans. There are. But I think there are a good number of "normal" fans?

Anime's good in moderation, but I can't understand how some people watch only anime.


----------



## Joy (Mar 31, 2015)

The over exaggeration drives me away completely


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Mar 31, 2015)

I used to like it, but some weabs are too overly enthusiastic. The people i hang out with at school talk about anime ONLY. nothing else. literally.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Mar 31, 2015)

Let's be honest, have you ever seen an anime without some kind of ecchi or romantic stuff? That really makes me feel uncomfortable, also people sound stupid whenever they talk about it.


----------



## Franny (Mar 31, 2015)

Beleated_Media said:


> Let's be honest, have you ever seen an anime without some kind of ecchi or romantic stuff? That really makes me feel uncomfortable, also people sound stupid whenever they talk about it.



theres many animes out there without "ecchi" or romance stuff im sure of it. sadly that kind of stuff IS common but its not everywhere.


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Mar 31, 2015)

Beleated_Media said:


> Let's be honest, have you ever seen an anime without some kind of ecchi or romantic stuff? That really makes me feel uncomfortable, also people sound stupid whenever they talk about it.



super true, cuz. I feel the same way about anime, one of the other reasons i don't like it.


----------



## Franny (Mar 31, 2015)

lol the ratings on this thread keeps slowly decreasing
you've offended the weeaboos, guys


----------



## Beardo (Mar 31, 2015)

Like most things I don't like, the fans

Anime fans are some of the worst out there

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> because the fans
> 
> ALL TALK LIKE THIS uwu AND THEY LOVE KAWAII DESU NE OMG UR SO SUGOI I LOVE ANIME IS SO CUTE AND I LOVE CUTE THINGS OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG :3 UWU UVU



So pretty much this


----------



## Psydye (Mar 31, 2015)

Like what others have stated the fans can be a turn off but I don't let that completely derail my interest in it. I know there are good ones out there as I've seen Paranoia Agent, Berserk, and Gantz, and some others that were pretty good. It's mostly all the annoying-*ss cliches I can't stand but that's usually in all the Shonen Jump and Funimation ones from my experience and knowledge. There are DEFINITELY good ones out there, but it can be hard to look for the them when you find the fanbase so freaking OFFPUTTING! I guess really more than anything it's the "type" (like shoujo, shonen, etc.) that matter as it makes identifying what types of animes I like and don't like.

Anime, like anything else...is a mixed bag! Just gotta' know where to look!


----------



## Mini Mario (Mar 31, 2015)

1. Fanbases 
2: (Most, not all) have weird unexplainable stories


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 31, 2015)

Its never really caught my attetion.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Mar 31, 2015)

I don't really_ hate _it, but I also can't say I'm a huge fan of it. I enjoy Studio Ghibli movies because they have a set 'style', but I don't really like the styles of most animes (kinda like how some people hate some of the styles of western cartoons) But I'd say the biggest thing that;s off putting is the character designs. I feel like they make all the characters look very similar with different eyes and hair/clothes. Like they took the same basic face/body shape and just pasted different features. As opposed to western cartoons where the people shapes are more varied and imaginative. Maybe that's just me though.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Mar 31, 2015)

Sucre said:


> theres many animes out there without "ecchi" or romance stuff im sure of it. sadly that kind of stuff IS common but its not everywhere.


This is just a question, (not trying to be sarcastic) can you name one? 

Also has anyone mentioned fan art?


----------



## Gusmanak (Mar 31, 2015)

My view of anime was ruined by hentai and all that other nonsense, but seeing my crush into it tells me it's worth looking into to.


----------



## tae (Mar 31, 2015)

every fandom has that one side of it that nobody can stand.
i love anime, don't get me wrong.. but i've learned to venture away from forums and fanbases for them. i usually just discuss anime with my close friends and thats it. cons are pretty- and i love people who cosplay and get really into character. 

but i do agree- ecchi and fanbase can be a turn off. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beleated_Media said:


> This is just a question, (not trying to be sarcastic) can you name one?
> 
> Also has anyone mentioned fan art?




there's many anime without a mainpoint of ecchi / awkward romance. sure theres maybe a little bit here and there- but theres many action based anime out there. *KHR* ( katekyoshi hitman reborn.) is widly based on action and fighting- with very little romance to it.

along with that, *SNK* (attack on titan) is widly based on action and gore / what not. but there is that underlying "love romance" factor with maybe a few characters but it's not even that intense because she just loves him for pretty much saving her life and she feels in debt?

*K-ON* is a slice of life anime with no eechi and no love plot to it at all. it's just cute and nice to watch 

*natsume yuujinchou*: all based on spirits known as youkai. being able to see them when everyone else doesn't. more of a cute comedy / calm and relaxing show than anything.


----------



## kasane (Mar 31, 2015)

Beleated_Media said:


> Let's be honest, have you ever seen an anime without some kind of ecchi or romantic stuff? That really makes me feel uncomfortable, also people sound stupid whenever they talk about it.



Lol most of my Anime that I've watched had to do with horror/gore. The only romance would probably be from Gasai Yuno but she was craycray idk if that counts as something that is seen as romatic.

I tried to watch Ouran High School Host Club, and all I got was complete bull**** jfc. Don't know why my friend was fawning over it...


----------



## fup10k (Mar 31, 2015)

Overly dramatic,  disgusting fanservice, oversexualization, sexualization of young girls (and boys),  normalization of abuse and glorification of male leads with HORRIBLE personalities,  etc. 
I used to watch it. Not anymore lol.


----------



## RayOfHope (Mar 31, 2015)

...


----------



## Sugilite (Mar 31, 2015)

I hate anime because of all the weeabos
They praise that sh!t and then think their Japanese, going I wanna go to Japan marry a Japanese husband, think it's the best country ever etc etc 
I don't like anime because it doesn't have a plot, all the girls are either too blushy with massive **** or even just these bipolar chicks saying they hate the guy but actually loves him and the guys are just too girly looking having like 25 girls loving him


----------



## JCnator (Mar 31, 2015)

While I do not necessarily dislike anime at all, there's one aspect in particular that often scares me away from watching them. There's quite a lot of anime (that I heard of) usually forcing us to watch episodes in a set order and they aren't even self-contained. While they leave a lot of room for storytelling and character development, there is always a risk that I would wind up being confused as heck if I ever skip an episode of said anime. This is especially true to any anime with significant emphasis in its storytelling just to get their ideas in our mind and have very well over 30 episodes.
So, the best way to enjoy pretty much any recent anime is watch every single episode of it. Doing so is also a gamble, especially when you're watching the very latest anime being broadcasted a bit after Japan gotten theirs, therefore not having a crystal clear idea on whether I'm going to enjoy it or not. For casual watchers, the whole deal sounds like a scary proposition.


----------



## mahoumaki (Apr 1, 2015)

I like it but i hate it at the same time. i guess it depends on the anime you are watching, but the ones maintly directed towards male audience have harem, fan service, and a hell lotta ecchi scenes, which makes me incredibly uncomfortable as a girl when i watch them, even if the girl is 'normal'-cute and not the childish type and such.


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 1, 2015)

taesaek said:


> every fandom has that one side of it that nobody can stand.
> i love anime, don't get me wrong.. but i've learned to venture away from forums and fanbases for them. i usually just discuss anime with my close friends and thats it. cons are pretty- and i love people who cosplay and get really into character.
> 
> but i do agree- ecchi and fanbase can be a turn off.
> ...



I agree with you there.  It's wrong to judge something just based on a fanbase, although that can be so easy to do because of obvious reasons (eg: bronies). I think it's harsh though people are making fun of people who might type with the size 1 pink font and use the sparkle emoticons because that's hardly anything bad? It's not like they are sexualising a TV show made for little girls (eg: bronies) or doing anything damaging or bad, so you can't really say you are justified in hating a fanbase just because you find these people slightly annoying. And like I said, you cannot judge anime until you watch it yourself. If you watch it and realise "I don't really enjoy this", then fair enough! If you just think "This really isn't for me", then fair enough! But don't judge something because of its fans, really. 

Going back to the MLP example, I actually watched a few episodes out of curiosity and found them really entertaining (it was something I'd definitely have loved when I was younger), but of course, I cannot condone the fans and their actions at all. The show is entertaining, but the sexualisation of a little kids show is NOT okay. Same goes with anime. But it seems like the people in this thread are hating on people who are actually harmless and not really doing anything wrong. If you were hating on LOLICONS and such, then I'd understand, because they again are sick people. But that doesn't mean because of them I can't enjoy anime. I don't approve of lolicons, but I still like anime.


To be honest though, Attack on Titan isn't really worth the watch (in my opinion), I feel that the pacing of the anime was just... All over the place, really, so it made it quite jarring to watch.

Also... K-On does have a few like ecchi-ish scenes? I mean they really aren't that bad at all, (it's mostly because of Sawako to be honest), they just add comedy to the anime if anything, and it's not really for fanservice purposes at all. Also, (I know I always mention this in any anime thread //), but Hyouka is also a great anime to watch, too. It's really not given the appreciation it deserves, but it's quite slow paced and doesn't really have much of a plot to it (much like K-On!), but it was really really fun to watch and I really enjoyed it. ^^ The only time I can think of there being ecchi-scenes again was for comedy reasons, and again, not really for fanservice reasons. And it's quite a realistic anime, too, in comparison to others! So if you're put off by how hyperbolic and highly exaggerated anime can be at times, then Hyouka is quite a refreshing and realistic one to watch.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 1, 2015)

Annoying voices and over exaggerated.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 1, 2015)

Gusmanak said:


> My view of anime was ruined by *hentai* and all that other nonsense, but seeing my crush into it tells me it's worth looking into to.



I'm sorry, but this, to me, is stupid. Hentei, yuri, ecchi, and yaoi is just the same as any other porn to me(though I would like to clarify, I draw the line at lolicon and shotacon). If you don't like it, don't look at it. It's simple as that, and it shouldn't ruin anime for anyone. I mean, does traditional porn ruin cinema for people?


----------



## matt (Apr 1, 2015)

Anime films i enjoy in moderation but serieses of programs I dont bother watching.


----------



## buzzing (Apr 1, 2015)

often anime by male creators promote a lot of anti-woman sentiments and also a lot of anime have ideology (or their creators have ideology) off of harmful forms of japanese nationalism 

that being said, i don't mind many anime in terms of content and storytelling, etc, but it's important to keep these things in mind

and, THAT being said, it's not like their aren't cartoons in america with odd adult humor thrown in that promote questionable stereotypes and show off a sense of gross american nationalism hmm


----------



## Tao (Apr 1, 2015)

I watch anime as much as I watch TV in general, which isn't really that much. Both anime and regular live action shows have their pros and cons, with both of them being 95% trash. I don't tend to watch something *because* it's an anime, I watch it because it sounded or looked good. I couldn't care whether or not it's animated or a big budget drama.


Typical anime fans are definitely worse though and I can totally see them putting other people off watching it. Aside from all the 'weeaboo' stuff that's been mentioned, they're also very elitist which is my main 'gripe'. 

Many times I've been told that I'm not a 'true anime fan' or that I'm 'not getting the true experience' simply because I prefer to watch dubbed versions of stuff than read the TV...I mean, does it honestly really matter? Aren't I getting the best experience that I will have with something if I'm watching it with my preferences? But no, they're not subtitled so somehow I'm missing like 90% of the anime. Yea...No.
If I wanted to read stuff, I would have picked up the manga instead. When I'm watching a show, I don't expect most of that time to be spent reading. That's my preference.

There's also the people that refuse to watch anything but anime and go into long detailed explanations of what's wrong with 'real TV', ignorant to the irony that most of what they're saying applies to anime as well, along with it's own generic problems.
Neither type of media, anime or live action, is particularly better and both sides say a lot of stupid stuff but anime fans just take it way too seriously.
It's worse when you describe something to somebody, they sound really interested, then *BAM*...They find out it's not anime and start calling it lame. Like, really, does it honestly matter if it is? It sounded good beforehand so what's changed? It's kind of hypocritical since it's anime fans who argue that "people just won't give it a chance" "they're too bothered about false stereotypes and don't take time to find the good stuff", which is an argument that really swings both ways.


I'm a fan but I try to distance myself and pretend I'm not, so I can totally see others being put off entirely because of it.


----------



## boujee (Apr 1, 2015)

I won't judge someone if their using a pink font and all(c'mon-homestuck). 
It's just the people who TRY to hard to be cute, like "desu" or "senpai" or replace "is" with "ish" or "to" with "tew". That's annoying, I can care less if that's "them" or how they act but for anyone person, this will be annoying.
Some people even fantasize that Japan is like anime(people even want to move here because of this). Like as if you walk right out off the airport, you'll see cherry blossom petals swarming around you and life just got "better".
I even had "associates" who were obsessed with J-POP/ROCK and even K-POP to the point they're like "OH, I WANT AN ASIAN BOYFRIEND/GIRLFRIEND/SPOUSE BECAUSE ALL OF THEM ARE SO GOOD-LOOKING.?  That's annoying. Asia isn't just Japan or Korea, that's very obsessive. But this was off topic.

My opinion still stands with anime. Fan bases ruin the fun *cough cough* homestuck *cough cough*


----------



## tumut (Apr 1, 2015)

Tao said:


> I watch anime as much as I watch TV in general, which isn't really that much. Both anime and regular live action shows have their pros and cons, with both of them being 95% trash. I don't tend to watch something *because* it's an anime, I watch it because it sounded or looked good. I couldn't care whether or not it's animated or a big budget drama.
> 
> 
> Typical anime fans are definitely worse though and I can totally see them putting other people off watching it. Aside from all the 'weeaboo' stuff that's been mentioned, they're also very elitist which is my main 'gripe'.
> ...



This ^
Seriously who wants to read a screen? And yes most anime is trash, but the good ones tend to be really great. And pretty much everything else.


----------



## sailorerika (Apr 1, 2015)

I like anime, I watch plenty of other things besides it. I prefer subbed over dubbed mostly because I'm studying Japanese so I like to hear pronunciation and pick up words sometimes and I think Japanese voice actors sound better? (hearing English voice actors pronounce Japanese words/names is excruciating to hear sometimes.)

I don't get why the fans bother people so much? They literally don't affect me in any way ever because I just watch the show and don't talk to them.

I guess I understand why the hyper nationalistic/misogynistic views in anime may turn people off but Japan has one of the most nationalistic/xenophobic/misogynistic cultures in the world so what do you expect really?


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Apr 1, 2015)

I would like you all to know that I have read every single post and I appreciate the interest in the topic! I must say that many of you have given me much to think about and brought up interesting points. I'm not closing the thread or anything, just figured i should post in my own thread haha


----------



## puppy (Apr 1, 2015)

a better question would be why do people like such _garbage_
hello????????


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 1, 2015)

puppy said:


> a better question would be why do people like such _garbage_
> hello????????


I dunno, different strokes different folks, I guess..

I think this is a reason why people don't like my art, it's too anime


----------

